# Question on smoking.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I trimmed my apple tree back this spring. I intend on cutting small rounds off the limbs and do some smoking on my gas grill, or try to. Figger the bark is still partly green so, is it necessary to peel off the bark or just leave it on? Same for any other smoking wood???


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We always left the bark on. You just have to make sure the wood is dry when you use it.
Others may have their own opinion.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I should have said seasoned instead of dry.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

With a limb 3" in dia., how long would that take if left outside on a woodpile?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I never strip the bark off smoking wood.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I generally just split it one time and toss it under a shed in a pile. I cut this years wood for next year.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all. I'll post up how it turns out.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Second that. Put that wood up for next year.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Seasoned wood will produce better over all smoke and burn better. Go burn a green log and then a seasoned one, look at and smell the smoke then report on both. This I know from feeding a wood burning water heater since I was like 4


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

NC KingFisher said:


> Seasoned wood will produce better over all smoke and burn better. Go burn a green log and then a seasoned one, look at and smell the smoke then report on both. This I know from feeding a wood burning water heater since I was like 4


I got one of those wood burning water stoves. Love it. But they do smoke when you burn some green wood. I always get a good base layer of dry oak or hickory burning and then fill her up with some green and go to bed. Nice bed of coal remaining in the morning.

You definatley do not want to smoke with green wood.

Darin


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dad always taught me to mix it, few sticks of dry then the rest green. Gotta adjust for the daytime temps and the like. Cleaning them can be a pain and the yearly cleaning with the chemicals is a real killer, but it's worth it. For smoking seasoned all the way. Green wood=:--|


----------

